# للبيع / شاحنة مرسيدس اكتروس 1846 موديل :2006 رقم العرض : 136066‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (14 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة مرسيدس اكتروس 1846

موديل :2006

الجير بوكس:يدوي مطور

المسافه المقطوعه: 580,000 كم

رقم العرض : 136066

وقود ديزل

القوه : 460حصان

اورو3

اول تسجيل:ابريل2006

المحاور:2

4x2

سوست اماميه

منافيخ خلفيه

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 147الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن بدون جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 



















​


----------

